# Ford 5000 engine problem



## cmt2us (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, so I need some troubleshooting advice. I just finished rebuilding my Ford 5000 engine. After following advice and recommendations from this forum, it cranked right up like a champ. I was quite ecstatic as this is my first time rebuilding a diesel. BUT, I pulled the tractor out, hooked up the bush hog and began working. Everything was going great. About 20 minutes in, I noticed smoke coming from the front of the engine. I stopped and got off to check it out thinking maybe I had a leaking gasket. Upon inspection, I noticed the smoke was coming from the oil add vent tube. I went ahead and shut it down and opened the oil add cap and more white smoke. I walked away depressed thinking I had seized a brand new engine. After waiting for a cool off period for the tractor and myself, I tried to start it up but, it won't budge. I pulled the starter and manually turned the fly wheel but, it does seem to take more force than before. Any suggestions on where to check next?? My fear is, of course, I'm no mechanic at all and I've ruined a brand new engine. HELP!!!


----------



## tweld (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi I would like to find out have you gotten any where with you 5000


----------



## cmt2us (Jun 21, 2016)

hey tweld, yes, all is fine. I found a broken fuel line I failed to replace and actually had to replace it a couple of times before it was OK. I used some cheap poly first time around. Anyway, tractor is running great. For my first rebuild, I couldn't be happier.


----------

